# unknown



## ernie (Mar 28, 2010)

should probably crop away some of the dead space at the bottom, but other than that i like it.


----------



## den9 (Mar 28, 2010)

perfect, his stride and arm are perfect.
i think the dead space at the bottom is also perfect.


----------

